# next Medium is the *Series* Finale (Jan 21 2011)



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Not really an SP alert, but wanted to give a head-up anyway.

The final Medium is next Friday, Jan 21 2011. Seven seasons, 132 episodes. And a heck of a lot of dreams.

From the network: [not really much of a spoiler, but rules are rules]


Spoiler



ALLISON AND JOE BEGIN NEW CAREERS THAT TAKE THEM IN DIFFERENT DIRECTIONS, ON THE SERIES FINALE OF "MEDIUM," FRIDAY, JAN. 21

"Me Without You" - When Allison becomes a lawyer and Joe starts a new job, the Dubois family is forever changed, on the series finale of MEDIUM, Friday, Jan. 21 (8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT) on the CBS Television Network.

Read more: Listings - MEDIUM on CBS | TheFutonCritic.com http://www.thefutoncritic.com/listings/20101221cbs03/&date=01/21/2011#ixzz1B4fr7dxX



I've seen every episode. What's been kinda cool is watching the girls grow up. Adults just age (well, TV adults really don't), but the kids... Marie was 2 when the show started, now she's 8. Bridgette went from 7 to 13. Ariel from 12 to 18.

I'm glad they were able to go out with notice, and have the ability to do a true Series Finale. I wish more shows had this chance.


----------

